# Oil Painting: Sunflower Mix



## Pitoon (Jan 8, 2014)

I haven't been posting in a while, been busy with so many things going on.  Here's a painting i starting working on this week.  Just working a couple of hours before hitting the sack as it really soothes the mind.

I'm using the seed packet in the first picture as reference.  I'll post more progress pics as it goes along.

Thanks for looking! 

Pitoon


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jan 8, 2014)

I really wish I could draw something more advanced than a stick figure. It'll be really cool to see the process. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, that's really cool!


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 8, 2014)

just finished one flower.....

Pitoon


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jan 8, 2014)

Very cool Pitoon, you are a man of many talents

Mike


----------



## Tom T (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice.  I am also in the stick figure pool.
Great art work.  No debate on that.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hard hat (Jan 8, 2014)

My wife is a fantastic artist and I've started doing a little art as a way to spend time with her. Only chalk pastels and willow charcoal so far, but it's rather rewarding.  
 Good work, I really like your color blending


----------



## hard hat (Jan 8, 2014)

This is one of hers, tornadoes are a fear of hers that she is trying to face


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 9, 2014)

hard hat said:


> This is one of hers, tornadoes are a fear of hers that she is trying to face


 
very nice, the scene looks really good! what inspired her on this piece?

Pitoon


----------



## hard hat (Jan 9, 2014)

Not liking tornadoes yet being captivated by the beauty and power of nature and it's destructive power


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 9, 2014)

That looks great,I hope you can keep showing us the progress til the end.The leaves look so life-like!


Steve


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 9, 2014)

i'm going to try to finish that flower tonight.....

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 10, 2014)

well i decided to finish all the petals first, so i got the second flower done last night.

Pitoon


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 10, 2014)

Coming along nicely...I am assuming you are using acrylics? Curious to see how you do the center seed area since it is usually very geometrically accurate...mother nature is so capable that way!!


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 10, 2014)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Coming along nicely...I am assuming you are using acrylics? Curious to see how you do the center seed area since it is usually very geometrically accurate...mother nature is so capable that way!!


 

I'm using LUKAS Studio oil paints.  Plan on finishing all the petals first, then think about how to tackle the central parts.

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 15, 2014)

Just finished another flower.  Another partial flower to complete and then i can start working on the discs.

Thanks for looking!

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 17, 2014)

Last partial flower done! Now to start work on the discs. Hope to have this painting done by the end of this weekend.

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally got my paint order in with a ton of new colors.....so I knocked out the first disc tonight.

Thanks for looking!

Pitoon


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 22, 2014)

Excellent work of art there, Pitoon.  The relaxation point you make is well taken.  

When you are done with the painting take a photo of it and use MS Word to send an image to your printer on label stock and then wrap it around a blank, cast it and make it into a unique pen.  There is probably a tutorial in the library to show you how to do it.


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 22, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> Excellent work of art there, Pitoon.  The relaxation point you make is well taken.
> 
> When you are done with the painting take a photo of it and use MS Word to send an image to your printer on label stock and then wrap it around a blank, cast it and make it into a unique pen.  There is probably a tutorial in the library to show you how to do it.



Thanks!  When i get this one done i may actually oil paint a couple of tubes and cast those.  All depends if i can squeeze it into my crazy schedule of projects!!!  

Pitoon


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 22, 2014)

It actually might be easier to paint and cast a tube-in blank. Choose a light wood (Holly, e.g.) or a light colored acrylic.


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 23, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> It actually might be easier to paint and cast a tube-in blank. Choose a light wood (Holly, e.g.) or a light colored acrylic.


 

.....sometimes easier isn't always better :wink:

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 23, 2014)

Just  finished the last two discs.  Now i have to wait for it to dry and then  i can start working on the frame....hopefully next week.

Thanks for looking!

Pitoon


----------



## PWL (Jan 23, 2014)

The talent of people on this site just puts me in awe of them. I have difficulty with stick figures.


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 24, 2014)

PWL said:


> The talent of people on this site just puts me in awe of them. I have difficulty with stick figures.


 
I can do a ton of things....only thing that is holding me back is time.

It all depends if a person is willing to learn a new skill set. There has to be that "want" to learn something. I'm 100% positive you can draw, you just need to practice. 

Just look at the first pen you made and one that you just finished. There will be a HUGE difference. Everytime you practice you perfect your skills along with learning new ones.

Pitoon

PS: I just noticed that you have a SEABEE logo as an avatar.  I was a "General Construction Equipment Operator" when i was in the Army.  We used the SEE truck quite a bit, did you?


----------



## Pitoon (Jan 28, 2014)

Just  finished putting the frame together today.  So this painting is pretty  much complete.  I still have to sign it, but need to figure out the best  location.

Thanks for looking!

Pitoon


----------

